# Workbench



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

This is my first project since deciding to get back into woodworking. Its been a long time and I had fun even on this simple cheapy workbench. I got the plans from American Woodworker. Its a simple torsion box design. Nothing fancy but will get me by for awhile. I left off the shelves which I may add later. Couple things I see wrong with it allready, it is way too short. I may have to build a base or put it up on blocks, we'll see. Also the face vice I put on it is a $20 6" piece of junk I picked up at Lowes. I used it allready to do a little chisel work on the bench dog I made. That will get upgraded very soon. Other than that, this thing is solid and I'm looking forward to getting started on some projects, first being a cradle for my new baby daughter that will be here any day now!! Heres a link to the plans.

http://americanwoodworker.com/blogs/projects/archive/2009/03/04/tom-s-torsion-box-workbench.aspx

And a pic of my bench.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Nice bench... You ought to be able to get some major work done on that...I never cared for the tool tray in the back of the bench... I had one that way years ago and always seemed to give me a reason not to put my tools away, not to mention always seemed to be full of sawdust.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Lol, I havnt even used it for any projects yet and Ive allready had to get the shop vac out and suck the sawdust out of the tool tray.


----------



## mparka (Jan 28, 2011)

I have been eyeing the same plan too for my small 1/2 of 2 car garage workshop. I am planning on using MDF for the torsion box inside construction and masonite skin. Bassblaster, having built this already, what are your thoughts on MDF instead of using the 2x4 for torsion box support?


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm very pleased with the bench. It serves its purpose. I love the dogs and tail vice. Its still too short and I havnt corrected that yet and the vice I bought is junk but other than that, its cheap and functional.

As far as MDF, I guess I dont understand how you plan to use MDF for a frameing material. As far as a top I think this plan would actually be better with a MDF top and a masonite laminate on top of it instead of the ply top just to make a replaceable surface.


----------



## midcent' dave (Dec 20, 2010)

Nicely done. Should be a great bench for you. :thumbsup:


----------



## mparka (Jan 28, 2011)

I am thinking of building a honey comb structure inside the torsion box with either 3/4 or 1/2 MDF for added structural support and weight.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Great looking bench, looks very sturdy. You should get a lot of use from it. Using this size and design will give you the experience with what you would want or change on the next one.












 









.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

mparka said:


> I am thinking of building a honey comb structure inside the torsion box with either 3/4 or 1/2 MDF for added structural support and weight.


 This torsion box design dosnt need any more structural support. You could put a tank on top of this bench and it would support it!! As far as weight, thats a personal choice I guess. It weighs about 250 pounds as is. Thats plenty for the projects that I do.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That's a nice looking bench. That is the one thing that I wish I had room for in my shop. There are times that you just need a bench. Very very nice work.


----------



## mparka (Jan 28, 2011)

Sounds like enough for me as well. I just have stacks of MDF from built-in cabinets from one of the bedroom. I might still put the MDF in the table just because I have odd sizes I will have to use somewhere.


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

Looks great man, nice work and probably fun to build too! How do you like that handscrew clamp tail vice? That's the only part of the design that I was iffy about.
--Matt


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

haugerm said:


> Looks great man, nice work and probably fun to build too! How do you like that handscrew clamp tail vice? That's the only part of the design that I was iffy about.
> --Matt


 I love it. It's quite functional. Of course Ive never had a real tail vise to compare to but it works for me.The only things I dont like about the bench is its too short for me. The front vise I installed is junk too. I dont even use it cause it's worthless. I just ordered a monster face vise from Grizzly to replace that little one though!!


----------



## usmc6531 (Jan 26, 2011)

The bench looks great! You'll be getting a lot of work done with that in the garage.


----------

